# Ross Tuffbond vs ATI Crank Damper



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello guys,

Next on my 'to do list' is the crank damper. I was all set to go with the Ross Tuffbond but after reading someones mishap http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152956-ross-tuffbond-damper.html its kind of put me off.

I would like to know of any other experiences with the Ati or Ross Tuffbond? Ross Tuffbond seems to be the logical choice especially with a lifetime warranty. Will i need to change any of the belts to cater for a smaller damper?

Before any of the forum warriors start moaning I have also tried the 'search' button :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Never heard of ross, stay on the safe side and get a ATI or HKS the HKS one is pretty expensive.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

search skylines australia,lots of info on ross there


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

pleased with my ati street one, pushing around the 550hp mark made the car alot smoother and also alot cheaper than the ross, but i believe you are supposed to have them rebuilt and tuned for your application every few years according to their website


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Must admit it would be nice not to go to the extent of removing the damper every couple of years.

Is it true that RIPS use the Ross Damper?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

yes they do and i dont think anyone has ever sent their damper away to be redone (ref ati) i think its more for motorsport and to cover themselves


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Wade said:


> Is it true that RIPS use the Ross Damper?


Yes, I use nothing else and I have never had an issue of any kind, they are great.

Rob


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Rob,

What is your opinion of/experience with, if any, the OTHER damper out there, the Fluidampr (which is sold here in Japan by Do-Luck)? 

Anyone else?

Aki


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I used a couple of ATI's years ago and I didn't have any problems but the ROSS is more local, well priced, rated to 1500hp and needs no maintainence.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Fluidampr, 

well priced for me that is, does not need a rebuild every Two years as recommended for ATI, can turn up to 12,000 RPM, rated for 900Hp I'll never see that as 500-600 HP is more than enough for the street. Is self tuning, will not be running any 500 mile races in a 2 or 3 hour time span where I will never come down past 400RPM, so not worried about molecules rearranging themselves from shearing action. Plus to really get the best performance from your ATI, it needs to be tuned to the engine, so unless you plan on pulling out your engine and having it Dynoed, your basically just guessing that its working. I'm sure ATI and Ross are good dampers, lots of information out there just need to let it in, also lots of rumors. A lot of parts buying is done by people who listen to other people who think they are in the know, who really don't know nothing. I am not saying I know or understand all, but I can read and comprehend most things, I m' no engineer, but the physics behind Fluidampr makes sense, dissipation of energy by using a fluid allows energy to flow uninhibited in any direction, in a solid like rubber energy has to follow the grain and that may not be the best path. The fluidampr will dampin the harmonics through out my RPM range from idle to an 8000RPM shift, the ATI will only be able to dampen at certain levels in the power band. So basically unless you roll around at that RPM all the time sometimes the ATI is working for you and most of the time its not, I think that the Fluidampr is the best performance dampr for my level of performance, which will not exceed 600HP if I ever get there.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Sent a few emails across to Ross Tuffbond in Oz and they made me smile.

'If you wish to upgrade from an ATI please let us know'.

I guess they consider themselves better than ATI :thumbsup:. I admire them for saying that.

Rob, really appreciate your feedback. Its good to hear from guys with real life experience and I am still debating if to buy one of your inlet plenums. Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thomas, I know how you feel about the Fluidampr. But I wanted to ask professional engine builder Rob at RIPS as to his experience and thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Your welcome!


----------



## Coolwhip (Apr 19, 2008)

We use nothing but Ross Tuffbond balancers on our RB's including the other motors that pass through our shop. Been using them for years and never had an issue. Have sold dozens of these and never had one returned.


----------

